# This is a difficult question...



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

My roommate told me that she was seeing a guy that shaved downstairs... its kinda strange for a dood to be shaved right? Please post your opinions....


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I do it from time to time, just to neaten things up abit. I did it today aswell because i was bored. Alot of people do it all the time because it makes your penis look bigger


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Why dont you show your roomate what your package looks like?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I see, does your GF like it when you shave???


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i usually trim it up becasue the ladies don't really like a big old hairy bush in their face when they are down there. but usually never completely. thats sort of unnatural...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Dont have a GF, my mates wernt too impreesed though when i got drunk and showed them all


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> Why dont you show your roomate what your package looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She scares me.... lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

No, I like to have dreads down there

Rigor - roommate ? I thought you were married


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

post a pic of her, then we can see what is scary.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> No, I like to have dreads down there
> 
> Rigor - roommate ? I thought you were married
> [snapback]975056[/snapback]​


My wife's best friend is living with us... until we get our new house... then she is OUT the door!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > No, I like to have dreads down there
> ...


Alright way to go, James !!!









Threesome time !!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i aint puttin a thing down there that could cause an amputaition


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

one word ITCHY its ok if you shave it off but when you decide to grow it back its really uncomfortable. and you need to powder up or you get sweaty balls


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> one word ITCHY its ok if you shave it off but when you decide to grow it back its really uncomfortable. and you need to powder up or you get sweaty balls
> [snapback]975097[/snapback]​


lol i only did it this morning and its already pissing me off. Plus my friend thinks i have some sort of problem after all the scratching i was doing!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL... that is what i was thinking would happen...

my wife would kill me if she saw me scratching...LOL


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

It makes your johnson look mondo


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BTW: I hope my wife doesnt see this thread...LOL


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Do A Three Some Rigor


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

What Ever Floats Your Boat .
Porn Stars Ussually Do This


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Try it And She If your Wife Likes It..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

im going to get myself in trouble... here comes steve, LOL

you better not tell her, man...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> My roommate told me that she was seeing a guy that shaved downstairs... its kinda strange for a dood to be shaved right? Please post your opinions....
> [snapback]975041[/snapback]​


your room mate right!! yeh .. whatever


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

alan said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > My roommate told me that she was seeing a guy that shaved downstairs... its kinda strange for a dood to be shaved right? Please post your opinions....
> ...












u calling me gay?!?!? LOL


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah i do, my ugly bumpin parter (my girlfriend) likes it. all my friends do casue their women like it. the only draw back on it is what nismo driver said it is itchy. yeah it is itchy, it is itchy as hell.
J-Rod


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I trim once a week. Better then shaving because it cuts down on the itch factor.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> I do it from time to time, just to neaten things up abit. I did it today aswell because i was bored. Alot of people do it all the time because it * makes your penis look bigger *
> [snapback]975045[/snapback]​


HOW??


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > I do it from time to time, just to neaten things up abit. I did it today aswell because i was bored. Alot of people do it all the time because it * makes your penis look bigger *
> ...


casue u don't have the rest of the snake hiding in the bush no more.








J-Rod


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > I do it from time to time, just to neaten things up abit. I did it today aswell because i was bored. Alot of people do it all the time because it * makes your penis look bigger *
> ...


Well when you have long pubes your penis looks normal, but when you have no pubes or very short ones then it looks alot bigger in comparison to them. Not really a very good explanatin but im sure someone else can tell ya. I cnt get the wordsright lol


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


no (he lied)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hmmm

trade ichy for inches??? is it worth it? LOL


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

If you have a small one then it probably would be, but if your happy with what ya have then its not worth it really. Unless as said before, some girls dont like a bush. Its also great to show off ya handy work in front of friends when ya drunk


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I know that I HATE chix with bushes... DAMN... i wonder if they feel the same way...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> If you have a small one then it probably would be, but if your happy with what ya have then its not worth it really. Unless as said before, some girls dont like a bush. Its also great to show off ya handy work in front of friends when ya drunk
> [snapback]975179[/snapback]​


emmm yeahhhh im not sure about the whole showin your friends your handy work... that's a lil strange. and think if u don't shave you have u a inch of hair down their or more. well if u shave that inch or more wouldn't u say that is giving u a lil more goods to view?








J-Rod


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I dont show them all the time, I just seem to get it out alot when im drunk!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i see... ur right... doesnt it feel all smooth and gay tho???

LOL... j/k

Im a trimmer... never shaved... and I never knew that guys did at all...


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

wow...this thread hos gotten really weird. . .

stop it. . .


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Nancy boys shave............................Real men pluck!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i use to be a trimmer but then i upgraded to a shaver. yeah well at first you are like man this fells weird, but i have been doin it a long time and my girlfriend loves it. all my other friends do it to casue their women like it also. oh and piranhasrule just watch who u get drunk around some "guys" might take it as a invatation to your pants.
J-Rod


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

LOL! im pretty sure im safe around my friends!!!! But if a girl takes it as an invitation, well, who am i to say no?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I may have to go mount Baldy and give it a shot... remind me not to get drunk and flash my knob to everyone.... LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> one word ITCHY its ok if you shave it off but when you decide to grow it back its really uncomfortable. and you need to powder up or you get sweaty balls
> [snapback]975097[/snapback]​


Its not itchy if you make it a habit.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i think it may be different for chix... because they dont have a wiener and nuts that rub around... but Im not sure...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think it may be different for chix... because they dont have a wiener and nuts that rub around... but Im not sure...
> [snapback]975236[/snapback]​


No ours just rub against articles of clothing that reach those nether regions...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so you're saying that it should be the same?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i agree with Ms_Nattereri. the first couple of times u shave it is itchy as hell. but it doesn't rerally boter me now espically if u lose lotion when u are done.
J-Rod


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Try doing it for the first time then having to go to football practice the next day...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Try doing it for the first time then having to go to football practice the next day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or just do it dry. that fells greatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt








J-Rod


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

u guys scare me...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > Try doing it for the first time then having to go to football practice the next day...
> ...


oh HELL NO!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

alan said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > alan said:
> ...


I think she KNOWS for sure... she has probably been down there... eeek!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> so you're saying that it should be the same?
> [snapback]975243[/snapback]​


By theory yes. Its sensitive skin down there for both girls and guys. A lot of guys have said the same before in previous threads such as these. Saying their first couple of times itched, but now it had ceased.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i use a number 1 on my clippers when ever i shave down there








ever have a pissed off woman grab you by your pubic hair







cmon guys saftey first..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> i use a number 1 on my clippers when ever i shave down there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i could imagine.... yikes...

well Karen, you make good sense... i may have to try it...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

but does a girl like shaved or dreads (jewelz)??


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> but does a girl like shaved or dreads (jewelz)??
> [snapback]975309[/snapback]​


i like my women shaved,love it when they get cute with the designs..no one wants to have to wip out the weed wacker before getting busy..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

i like my women shaved,love it when they get cute with the designs..no one wants to have to wip out the weed wacker before getting busy..

^^ hahahah so true


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Dont have a GF, my mates wernt too impreesed though when i got drunk and showed them all
> [snapback]975053[/snapback]​


hahahah omfg


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i give it the trim... girls dont like it bush in there face when there on ur nob. and yes it makes it aprear bigger.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Its already trimmed, gonna go baldy... then go to work COMMANDO!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I trim up a little, I figure it's fair since my GF rocks the "hardwood floor"


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I trim up a little, I figure it's fair since my GF rocks the "hardwood floor"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've never heard that one, i don't even know what it means.:laugh: 
J-Rod


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > I trim up a little, I figure it's fair since my GF rocks the "hardwood floor"
> ...


Well consider what it might mean if I said she had "shag carpet" then apply the idea of "hardwood floors"


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Civic Disobedience said:
> ...


hahaha i think im still lost, are u talkin about dome or are u talkin about the hairstyle?
J-Rod


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Just a trim, its just strange to be bald down stairs.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

C.D. said:


> i usually trim it up becasue the ladies don't really like a big old hairy bush in their face when they are down there. but usually never completely. thats sort of unnatural...
> [snapback]975051[/snapback]​











Some chick that lived across me in my Apts we were drinkign one dy and she said she likes em bald, cause she doesnt like the Hair to get stuck in her teef. So she shaved away and proceeded to...











smokinbubbles said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > piranhasrule said:
> ...


----------



## Sandi (Apr 7, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I know that I HATE chix with bushes... DAMN... i wonder if they feel the same way...
> [snapback]975196[/snapback]​


most do.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sandi said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I know that I HATE chix with bushes... DAMN... i wonder if they feel the same way...
> ...


AS they Should.
The Bush Scares me


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i love chicks with NO BUSH! i havent encountered a bush since 7th grade HAHAHA


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

keep it trimmed :nod:


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

double post thatsuxs


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so Bald is def. better eh?

lets try that then...


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I shaved down there one day.

Seemed like a good idea at the time. Then it grew back--itched like a m**********r.

Awful.

Looked sexy as hell though!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

SirOneEighty said:


> I shaved down there one day.
> 
> Seemed like a good idea at the time. Then it grew back--itched like a m**********r.
> 
> ...


yeah i started back like in the 7th grade and it itched like hell and i was in the 7th grade so there was no point. but my girl that im goin out with now for 2 years i shave like once a week so im use to it. u can't shave all crazy though or else it makes the itching worse. and use lotion when u are done, it helps








J-Rod


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

have you ever cut your wiener? I would be scared of that!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I used an electric trimmer. Really easy, didn't cut my dick, haha.

You would have to be dumb. I really did it so that my girlfriend would shave herself bald, she said she would if I would. She didn't know me too well back then. She didn't know I am crazy as hell. I would cut it all even if it was just a dare. Who cares?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

SirOneEighty said:


> I used an electric trimmer. Really easy, didn't cut my dick, haha.
> 
> You would have to be dumb. I really did it so that my girlfriend would shave herself bald, she said she would if I would. She didn't know me too well back then. She didn't know I am crazy as hell. I would cut it all even if it was just a dare. Who cares?
> [snapback]975820[/snapback]​


emmm yeah i think cuttin your weiner is a lil overboard. i think i would die if i lost my weiner.
J-Rod

opps i thought u said u would cut your weiner off, haha.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm a trimmer...

Shaved it off once and that'll be the only time... Looked really weird... Even the g/f said it was too drastic of a change.

Growing pubic dreads is gross though 

Pac


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I never thought of the idea using one of those haircutting ones, like the guy that said he uses a 1, hahah. You learn things everyday!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> I never thought of the idea using one of those haircutting ones, like the guy that said he uses a 1, hahah. You learn things everyday!
> [snapback]975866[/snapback]​


what?? that is old news man you never gave your sh*t a fade???


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

everyones tryed it


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Just keep it neat. I got a comment on saturday night about how nice it was to polish a neat package. That led to inquiries about how often she sees eye to fly. Lesson here is, if you dont want an answer, dont ask the fuckin question.

Back to the question at hand, use an electric razor with one of those "hair trimmers". You can get your balls, sides, and lower shaft down to a scant 1/8 of an inch. Then let the wire cutter do the rest of the work. It is baby smooth and with an electric, it never seems to itch like hell when it is growing back. If you dont have an electric shaver then use your roomates. AHAHAHAHHAHA. Sucker.

Keepin it neat is like free advertizing. When she tells all her friends about your "cute" trimming habits, everyone wants to see...........and hopefully touch. Remember, the bad goes around 10 times faster than the good. Seconds dont come around much for the bastard with hobo balls.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Keep it trim, figured I'd return the favor.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

I USE THIS STUFF CALLED NAIR, THIS WAY NO HAIR BUMPS AND ITS BALD AS HELL ALONG WITH MY BALLS, ITS LIKE I HAD BOATOZ ON THEM.......SMOOTH AS EGGSHELLS !!!!! LMAO


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Im a trimmer myself, could never go bald eagle style. I would imagine it would look really strange to see a naked man with a sea of hair on his legs, arms, and chest and then an island of flesh with a tree in the middle.

I was talking with one of my friends about this subject and he said he uses a straight razor and bics the balls! Anyone else use a mach3 or something like that besides a hair trimmer for the twins?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I would be scared to use nair... does it work good...

I trimmed lower than usual yesterday... but didnt go baldy...

Im still thinkin about it...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I would be scared to use nair... does it work good...
> 
> I trimmed lower than usual yesterday... but didnt go baldy...
> 
> ...


yeah it works good, gets all the hair and leaves u smooth as hell, got the idea from my wife , i like it and better than razor imo


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i dont like to go totally bald.......... due to itching when it comes back in... and i think it feels weird so i just keep it buzzed.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i dunno, a clean wiener probably gets more action....


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

one time my buddy had to stay at my house cuz his dad was going to kill him if he went home. but then the next morning i hshaved in the shower and then he used the same razor to shave his face and i was like dude. that was oll over my crotch and then he freaked out and started heaving.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that is too funny!


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

I keep it nice and trim..... dont need an afro or some dreadlocks down there


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BTW: i pussied out... didnt shave... just trimmed DOWN...

we'll see about tonight... it does feel strange tho...

feels like my skin on my sack is softer... So im sitting at work feeling my knads...LOL


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

My husband keeps his trimmed, VERY nice!!!!! Women don't want to go down on a guy with a jungle growing on.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> Nancy boys shave............................Real men pluck!!!!!!!
> [snapback]975208[/snapback]​


what do you know about real men ? your from wales !!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

HAHAHA


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Im a trimmer myself, could never go bald eagle style. I would imagine it would look really strange to see a naked man with a sea of hair on his legs, arms, and chest and then an island of flesh with a tree in the middle.
> 
> I was talking with one of my friends about this subject and he said he uses a straight razor and bics the balls! Anyone else use a mach3 or something like that besides a hair trimmer for the twins?
> 
> ...


Trimmer for the top, mach 3 for the Dawgnutz


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thoroughbred said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I would be scared to use nair... does it work good...
> ...


oh yeah nair works. its a acid that takes the hair. my friend bought a bottle and we took turns (different times and not we didn't show are weiners to eachother) but yeah i will never use it again. like i said it is a acid if u leave it on u will have a huge scar on your wee wee area. and word to the wise don't use soap when u are done.
J-Rod


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > Im a trimmer myself, could never go bald eagle style. I would imagine it would look really strange to see a naked man with a sea of hair on his legs, arms, and chest and then an island of flesh with a tree in the middle.
> ...


For real?


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

I dont shave myself she shaves it for me..........


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

we had a post like this a little while ago, i read it over acouple days and was all like "damn im gonna try it!" so i prepared myself, trimming down to the essentials, getting some practice witht he razor, and so on. i decided on just a desin since doing the whole thing to alot of guts. yea so i tried doing an arrow, all was well till i got to the hair close to my hose. i pussed out. lol . so it looked alittle goofy for awhile with just hair really close to the nuts. grows back fast as hell though so no worries


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

heh. . .i hear if you put icy/hot on your balls it cuts down on the itching... teehee.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow... you guys have tried it all...

any other wiener shaving stories??

I would rather know what NOT to do...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

damn Rigor Mortiz.. wouldn't it be great if the whole world revolved around your pube shaving crisis ?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> wow... you guys have tried it all...
> 
> any other wiener shaving stories??
> 
> ...


Ahh u wont a good one hah. i got one

Ok as i was trimming my twins i started to cut fast, and my dog barks at the mail man, i jump, and cut not only the hair off but the skin under the hair (every guy quenches). That was the worst pain i have ever went through. I started to bleed. omfg, i was pist. the pain did not go away for over a weak. So a tip, if trimming down stairs, do it in a quiet spot in your house.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

piranhadude said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > wow... you guys have tried it all...
> ...


no i would say if u ever used nair and got some soap down there..... man it would make even Arnold Schwarzenegger cry. i have done that before to though piranhadude and yeah that does hurt a lot worse then cutting like your arm or someother body part for some reason but nothing compares to the nair......nothing. just try it sometimes.








J-Rod


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

None of us guys like hair in OUR mouths when we give it to her. I figure she feels the same way. Besides, she might just do it more often!!! and thats NEVER a bad thing.

Mummer


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

The first girlfriend that I ever had wouldnt shave, I kept asking her if she would and she kept saying no but finally one day we were "hanging out" and she said she would be right back, came back with scissors and a razor and led me into the bathroom. She told me I could do it for her, bad idea...







cut city. She did it from then on, herself, i watched


----------



## purplehaze27 (Mar 21, 2005)

you guys wax your buttholes two!?!?!?!?!


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

YEAH! SOMETIMES I DO! IS THAT PROBLEM SIR!?!

J/K


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

?? is that a good idea? do you do that?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

alan said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy boys shave............................Real men pluck!!!!!!!
> ...











Shave the Chocolate Bunny!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

ocasional trim here. Dont' shave, but if you do, go WITH the grain.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> damn Rigor Mortiz.. wouldn't it be great if the whole world revolved around your pube shaving crisis ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah..

And im really starting to get worried someone is going to say "this thread is worthless without pics"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL... damn eugene!!!!!


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

Tried the full shave, nearly shot myself in the face due to itching. Now I just cut it the same length as the hair on my head (lowest attachment the trimmer came with). Fiance digs it. Just encouragement for her to keep it neat and tidy too. Just so you know if you decide to go baldy-

1. For the love of god, GO WITH THE GRAIN!
2. Use some sort of shave cream lotion etc. You do it dry, you will be screaming by the end.
3. Don't use a disposable, or anything with a dull blade. New blade everytime or you will regret it.
4. Try a small area near the top first and see how you like it (let it grow back in too).
5. Don't post a pic of it here. Ever.

That should about cover it...


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

yea, i tried it once and went against the grain. GOD that sucked. tried it one other time with the grain and it itched like hell. now i just trim. my gf tells me that shave just looks wierd. bushball on the other hand gets in the way. now balls, i never tried to shave...to afraid. and choco starfish is just a place i will never try to put something sharp.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DominatorRhom said:


> yea, i tried it once and went against the grain. GOD that sucked. tried it one other time with the grain and it itched like hell. now i just trim. my gf tells me that shave just looks wierd. bushball on the other hand gets in the way. now balls, i never tried to shave...to afraid. and choco starfish is just a place i will never try to put something sharp.
> [snapback]978847[/snapback]​


man it really isn't that hard at all, even that balls. i have never cut myself once while shaving. oh yeah the worst thing is a in grow hair. hahahahaah man thoes can be a pain.
J-Rod


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i shave completely. chicks love it







i don't know of any girls that don't like a guy that's either shaved or trimmed.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

masterofdragons said:


> Tried the full shave, nearly shot myself in the face due to itching. Now I just cut it the same length as the hair on my head (lowest attachment the trimmer came with). Fiance digs it. Just encouragement for her to keep it neat and tidy too. Just so you know if you decide to go baldy-
> 
> 1. For the love of god, GO WITH THE GRAIN!
> 2. Use some sort of shave cream lotion etc. You do it dry, you will be screaming by the end.
> ...


thanks for the info man...


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

Pay close attention to rule #5...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh fo sho...LOL


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

kidding


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh man... i knew that was cuming... i mean coming... LOL


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

for all you that said BALD IS BETTER...

I hate you all !!!

*scratch scratch*

This better work


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

about 2 weeks ago i was at a friends house and we were having 'afew' beers. Then we all suddenly got the urge to watch ace ventura for some reason. This lass who lives a few doors down came over, and shes a trainee beutician. We asked her to go get the video from her house and she said she would if she could wax our legs. So we let her. Then later on that night after afew more beers we decided it would be funny to wax our pubes....never again is all i can say!!!! Although it looks pretty good.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dood... wax?!?! ur nuts!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> dood... wax?!?! ur nuts!
> [snapback]1004577[/snapback]​


i wouldnt go that far


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

or would I???


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well have you waxed before or not?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I shaved mine down once. A girl I was dating would get so wet that my pubes turned into a sloppy mess. So I had to go bald hehe.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

it looks painful


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Azeral said:


> I shaved mine down once. A girl I was dating would get so wet that my pubes turned into a sloppy mess. So I had to go bald hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that musta been hard to give up a chick that gets that wet....!!!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > I shaved mine down once. A girl I was dating would get so wet that my pubes turned into a sloppy mess. So I had to go bald hehe.
> ...


Yea but she was psycho. Pyscho women are always the best in bed.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

true that... but i can imagine... you look at her and she gets wet already...:nod: nice!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Azeral said:
> ...


so true.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> true that... but i can imagine... you look at her and she gets wet already...:nod: nice!
> [snapback]1004627[/snapback]​


Yea she was pretty much automatic whenever I wanted to knock the lining out of it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

damn... well that sounds freakin good...

by any chance, was she fat? or "heavier"?

I hear that "thicker" chix usually get wetter...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> damn... well that sounds freakin good...
> 
> by any chance, was she fat? or "heavier"?
> 
> ...


She was thin. She had 4 kids and still had a good body. She hadn't been laid in awhile till I knocked the dust off that pu**y.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > damn... well that sounds freakin good...
> ...


 tight thin n wet :nod:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DAMN... you cant beat that... but man, wear 3 condoms in that thing... It has killed 4 times already!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i was with this chick in HS (i was 14-15 something like that)... and MAN did she get WET!!! she was thin.. and I told my friends about it... my hand would be wet for 10 mins after foolin around with her

they told me that thin chix usually were dry









we never had sex, but i can imagine!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> DAMN... you cant beat that... but man, wear 3 condoms in that thing... It has killed 4 times already!
> [snapback]1004661[/snapback]​


She had her tubes tied after the 4th kid so I went in balls deep and bear. hehehehe


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

u iz lucky man!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

All this talk of banging chicks.........I'm not goin home to my girlfriend.....I'm heading out to the bar to find some ho's


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah man... wet = keeper!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yeah man... wet = keeper!
> [snapback]1004680[/snapback]​


 agreed :nod:


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

dont forget Squirter = keeper too


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> dont forget Squirter = keeper too
> [snapback]1004686[/snapback]​


Rare but yes a keeper.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

never had or even seen one... in person that is...

good eh?


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

I give it a trim now and again lol mostly the long 1s,but my x-GF give me a shave lol its true it is very itchy i had my GF itch it for me cause she did it....














i have waxed my legs but never my package man that must hurt....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dood, you waxed your legs?!?!?!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i shaved my legs before


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yes, but waxed?!?!?

i was j/k but its odd..


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Only trim i say you can shave down there is your a body builder


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> i have waxed my legs but never my package man that must hurt....


trust me, its one of the worst pains iv ever had. Try plucking out just one hair, then imagine doing that to a whole strip of them


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dood i would shave, but never WAX toooo much pain... that is actually insane...


----------

